# A-balancing-act-understanding-the-impacts-of-inactivity-on-youth-athletes



## Surf Zombie (Aug 5, 2020)

A BALANCING ACT: UNDERSTANDING THE IMPACTS OF INACTIVITY ON YOUTH ATHLETES
					

To access and download the full PDF document, please CLICK HERE.




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
				




Thought this was a pretty good read.


----------

